# What is 180?



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

I've been seeing this around a lot, people trying it or suggesting to do it. What exactly is 180? What is the purpose of it? What does it entail? How does it work?


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd like to know too.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

The Healing Heart: The 180


----------



## ChuckCanuck (Dec 15, 2012)

Is there an acronym thread. BS, WS?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

BS - betrayed Spouse
WS - wayward spouse


----------



## ChuckCanuck (Dec 15, 2012)

CanadianGuy said:


> The Healing Heart: The 180


you know what? Sounds like W is doing just that... 180


----------



## ChuckCanuck (Dec 15, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> BS - betrayed Spouse
> WS - wayward spouse


Alright, that explains why I couldn't make it fit.. There was no B and nobody is a WS...at least in my situation


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

The 180 is copyrighted material. Please do not post them on TAM. Linking is fine. Thanks.


----------

